
Show HN: I'm building a service to help people schedule tasks - s-stude
http://scheduleworkers.com
======
ColinWright
Another gorgeous looking website that is clearly intended to explain what the
service is, and I still haven't got a clue exactly what it does, how it works,
how I'd use it, or what value I'd get from it.

Does anyone else understand what it _really_ does?

~~~
s-stude
I can explain what the service does: basically you submit a URL which returns
any kind of data. Then you set up a schedule for a worker to go to that URL
and to load a data on a scheduled basis. Every time a data is loaded it is
send to you via email.

So it's sort of alerting / scheduling mechanism.

------
warewolf
Shoot me an email, its in My bio. I'm a UX & UI designer working on something
in the same space would love to connect.

~~~
s-stude
Done!

